# EARTHQUAKE



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

EARTHQUAKE 

HERE IN LA HOLD ON FOLKS!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy moly! scary stuff when your up in a tall building, very disconcerting to see the highrises next to you doing the Hula 

Prelim 5.8 in Chino Hills, hope all the guys out that way are OK 

Cell phones are not working


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife felt it here in Santa Barbara. I didn't. Hope everyone is well. 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsus/Quakes/ci14383980.php


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Here in Burbank, we shook and rolled for about 20 seconds. Not a big deal. 5,8 according to the AP. For California natives, it doesn't interupt much. Jonathan-EMW is closer to the epicenter.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep on the Whittier Fault there saying, I was wondering about Jonathan too, looks like he's right on top of it. Wakes you up thats for sure


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Sister-in-law is in Rancho Cucamonga. She says all is seemingly OK there, but her husband was at the dentist's having a root canal. She hasn't heard from him yet. Man, that's a double whammy!!


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Felt it pretty good up here in the mountains! Whole house shook


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just been downgraded to 5.4


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

~10 miles from us. Some minor stuff fell, but nothing broke.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I am right at the center of it, it was a pretty good one. Strongest in at least 10-12 years House and garage have stuff on the floor but no damage really. I suppose we will need to send out an inspection/work train to check the line for damage or alignment problems. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received an e-mail from Jonathan (EMW) in Chino and he said it was a strong one there. Parts fell off shelves and onto his car. But no real damage. Good news. OOps! Jonathan beat me to it.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

We took a hard jolt at first, then the rolling and shaking. Knock some pictures off the shelves and walls. Nuthing serious. We are about 15 miles from the epicenter of Chino Hills. 

I had just gotten back from having a root canal./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif 

Tommy


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy, would have preferred it started shaking when you had a mouthfull of dentist?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

earthquake was 10 miles away, it did have a good jolt...we're just fine no damage at all...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW I have property along the Colorado in AZ. Maybe soon it will be OCEAN FRONT PROPTERTY 

I got 3 to 4 yers till retierment. I can wait /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The real problem, of course, is the density of the population where that earthquake hit. A few years ago, not far from here, we had a 7.9. The epicenter was up in the Alaska Range only about a hundred miles away. The only real damage was to the highway system. Even the Alyeska Pipeline, which runs through the area, was only minimally affected. But try to image what a 7.9 would have done to Los Angeles !


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

nothing here.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

Shook pretty good here in Bellflower about 20 miles from Chino. Had three locomotives fall from their shelves. Tore up a highly detailed MTH GS-4 pretty bad as it fell about 6 feet to a very hard floor. 

John


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

No problems here in Glendora. I was in Huntington Beach at the time and it felt like a pretty good one. Lots of rock-n-roll. I got home and found a couple of drawers partly open. That's it. I am about 7-8 miles from the epicenter.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John McGuyer on 07/29/2008 7:25 PM

Shook pretty good here in Bellflower about 20 miles from Chino. Had three locomotives fall from their shelves. Tore up a highly detailed MTH GS-4 pretty bad as it fell about 6 feet to a very hard floor. John


Hate to hear things like that. What a bad piece of luck. That had to be very discouraging. Hope you are able to readily salvage those pieces. Of all the naturally-occurring ("act-of-God") events I have to fear here, number one would be earthquakes--for the same reason.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By John McGuyer on 07/29/2008 7:25 PM
Shook pretty good here in Bellflower about 20 miles from Chino. Had three locomotives fall from their shelves. Tore up a highly detailed MTH GS-4 pretty bad as it fell about 6 feet to a very hard floor. 
John


Ouch John! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that John.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John McGuyer on 07/29/2008 7:25 PM
Shook pretty good here in Bellflower about 20 miles from Chino. Had three locomotives fall from their shelves. Tore up a highly detailed MTH GS-4 pretty bad as it fell about 6 feet to a very hard floor. 
John




Oh man, sounds like you've got the only casualty, that sucks/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a lot of real nice homes for sale in Preskit....  

Glad you folks made it through OK.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I've heard so far, there wasn't any real severe damage from this one. Hope everyone out there came through OK./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif Tom


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Shook pretty good here in Bellflower about 20 miles from Chino. Had three locomotives fall from their shelves. Tore up a highly detailed MTH GS-4 pretty bad as it fell about 6 feet to a very hard floor. John 





Ow. Ow! OW!


----------



## RaTTeR (Jan 2, 2008)

Felt it in Ontario (California, not the other one /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif ) About 8 miles or so away. I swear it felt like a 3.5 - It really didn't feel that big. 

I'll take an occasional earthquake over my family living in tornado country! 

Alan


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Just heard about this. Been hiding under a rock the last day or so. To everyone especially the Gumba....Glad to hear ya'll are okay. Hope the EQ insurance premiums are all up to date for ya'll out there./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif From what I've heard....their saying it ain't over yet./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------

